# Introducing my latest crew



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

After leaving Guaymas on the Mexican Mainland, myself and a buddy boat "Shang-Hai" made Bahia Concepcion on Baja in record time, arriving 6 hours earlier than originally scheduled thanks to a small gale that followed us almost all the way.

Needing company after the two night trip, I went ashore and found 3 young Canadians traveling from BC to the tip of Baja by bicycle. Wonderful young ladies, adventurous and full of curiousity. They became my crew for the next 300 miles, where two were dropped off, one stayed, and another found to make two.

You can read more about them at MySpace.com - Ian - 60 - Male - SOUTHERN PINES, North Carolina - www.myspace.com/ianhlnd

Next stop, Puerto Vallarta, then south.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Definitely traveling in style!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

make sure you get protection agains AIDS...really....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey..those girls must leak like a wooden hull...they're full of holes.....in the lips, ears, nose...yukkkkk


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The ones on the left and the upper center photos look pretty cute...but the other two look pretty butch to me...  However, I'm a bit disappointed in Ian's photos this time around....


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

He's losing it.

That's one chick and two boys!!


----------



## davesailski (Aug 14, 2008)

Captain Ian - You're living the LIFE!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

And you can't count...that would be four separate people... so you're missing somebody.


WouldaShoulda said:


> He's losing it.
> 
> That's one chick and two boys!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> The ones on the left and the upper center photos look pretty cute...


That's the same person!!

I think...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm...no, there are four names in the caption on his blog- Laura, Gen, Emily, Kimberly-and one is a blonde, the other appears to be a redhead.


WouldaShoulda said:


> That's the same person!!
> 
> I think...


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's the same person!!
> 
> I think...


I think they are different, at least the sunglasses appear to be different between the shots. I do think the one in the pulpit is potentially cute but who can tell from that shot. Anyway they are all way cuter than my last crew.

Anyway, I maintain there are 4 different girls, the 3 traveling together, then one more, so lets play guess the grouping.

My guess is the 3 photos (hat, crewcut and sorta the cute butch girl)to the right were the original 3 from the bicycle tour. My guess on who stayed is that the girl in the hat was one that chose to remain aboard along with the addition of the "pulpit" girl leaving the two more "boyish" looking ones (not that there's anything wrong with that) to continue on their bike journey.

Do I win?


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

cp; how do you feel about harry legged girls on boats?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

ianhlnd said:


> Needing company after the two night trip, I went ashore and found 3 young Canadians traveling from BC to the tip of Baja by bicycle. Wonderful young ladies, adventurous and full of curiousity. They became my crew for the next 300 miles, where two were dropped off, one stayed, and another found to make two.


OK.

At first I thought there were only three. Now I see there were 3, one of those stayed, then another brought on board.

I hope the two hot ones stayed!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

xort said:


> cp; how do you feel about harry legged girls on boats?


Perhaps an armpit check is in order??

Then a bikini-line check!!


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

You guys are a tough crowd! Seriously, I think you are rationalizing your own jealousy into terms you can comprehend and deal with. When was the last time any of us picked up four girls and took them sailing for 300 miles? Admit it, Ian's the pimp of sailnet.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, Ian's the DOM of sailnet...  But he'd probably prefer to be a SSC instead.


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Actually, Ian's the DOM of sailnet...  But he'd probably prefer to be a SSC instead.


I don't know what you're talking about. Must be computer lingo.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ok, enough speculation, the three on the right, are the bicycle girls, the one on the far left, just a hitch hiker. Top center and right got off in La Paz, left and bottom center stayed to Mazatlan. 

Ever swim naked in the moonlight with 3 girls? Kinda fun. Darn near stopped this old fart's heart.

What's DOM or SSC? In respect to Dad's sensitivites of showing degrading photos of semi or unclad women, these photos seemed to fit the G rating rules of SailNet. In other words, I'm still working on em.:laugher


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

ianhlnd said:


> Ok, enough speculation, the three on the right, are the bicycle girls, the one on the far left, just a hitch hiker. Top center and right got off in La Paz, left and bottom center stayed to Mazatlan.
> 
> Ever swim naked in the moonlight with 3 girls? Kinda fun. Darn near stopped this old fart's heart.
> 
> What's DOM or SSC?


Obviously you must not be as old as you let on


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

ianhlnd said:


> ....Ever swim naked in the moonlight with 3 girls? Kinda fun. Darn near stopped this old fart's heart...


OK Ian, you know how it works here in Sailnet - without pictures it didn't happen!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Jody, really, I am an old fart, heck, if you cut me in half, there'd be two old farts.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Alex, that's what I thought too when I first saw all the iron, tongues, lips, nose, ears and other places one on either side and one below. 

I did find out though there is a special something that some of those things are really good for.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cpaul :


> "(I don't care how many of what type or hair. gurls on boats are better than hairly leg-ged guys on boats anyday)"


Damn right bubba!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ian-

You're getting close to a TMI violation here...  If you really don't know what DOM and SSC are, I'll PM you with it..


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> Ok, enough speculation, the three on the right, are the bicycle girls, the one on the far left, just a hitch hiker. Top center and right got off in La Paz, left and bottom center stayed to Mazatlan.


Doh! I only missed it by one guess!!!


----------

